# Why should I buy a MacBook?



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

we have laptops here at home but i guess it's time i consider buying one for my own self.

I have heard about how wonderful a MacBook is (plus now it would have the new Snow Leopard OS) but i was also considering on having an HP or an Acer (the new ones) which would run on Windows.

Most of my friends are telling me to buy a MacBook since a lot of them own one. I'd mainly use the laptop for work. Documents, Email, Browsing and also a bit of online gaming 

now, why should I buy a MacBook? or should I settle for the other laptops?

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

less chance for virus
more cha


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a matter of personal preference.

I prefer the applications I can get on my Mac.... They're frankly more attractive to look at, and tend to have a better user interface.

I also like that it syncs to my iPhone, iPod, AppleTV with no work on my part.

I got my first Mac in 1990, and I've owned several PCs and Macs since then.... Apple went through a rough time around System 8 and System 9, but with OS X, I now use my Mac 99% of the time over my PC.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

There are basically 4 opinons:

1. People who use Mac PCs and think they're the only rational choice.

2. People who use Windows PCs and think they're the only rational choice.

3. People who use Linux PCs and think they're the only rational choice.

4. People who use whatever is at hand and don't give a (expletive of your choice) about "which is better".

Frankly, they all use essentially the same hardware these days. Within a given price range, you're probably getting essentially the same quality of equipment -- remembering that with Linux you should not be paying for the operating system. (Yes, there will be some variation between different manufacturers, but probably less than each maker's advertising department would like us to think.)

With all that in mind my advice is to first decide what programs you need and want to run. If any of those 3 platforms do not support those needs/wants, eliminate it from your list. If after that you still have multiple choices, get your hands on each (friends, family, accommodating stores) and try your favorite applications on each. Find out which user interface you prefer. If after that you still have multiple choices, consider what your favorite geeks are using, as they'll likely be the ones who can give you the best free customer support.  If at this point you *still* have multiple choices, go with whichever one you think is the coolest and will make you feel best about owing it. 

One caveat for Linux is that it's probably not quite as non-geek-friendly as Windows or MacOS, so if you have a zero geek factor, it might not be for you. (But you can't beat its cost!)


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

I've been a Windows user since 3.1 and shifted to Mac last year. My only regret is that I didn't do it a lot sooner.

The two main downsides to Macs are that 1) they're more expensive, and 2) there isn't as much Mac-native software as there is for Windows.

However, as for #1, like with many things, you get what you pay for. Macs certainly aren't immune from problems, but because they're built on standard components, you don't have to pull your hair out sorting out driver problems with third-party devices (particularly video cards); their overall performance is - from what I've seen with my MacBook Pro vs. a comparable HP laptop running Vista - significantly better, particularly in media applications; the OS is much more stable; and, from our experience thus far, Apple has excellent support. When we went to buy our laptops, we scheduled an appointment at the local Apple store, and one of their folks spent *2 hours* with us going over everything. I've never experienced that sort of personalized attention before in a buying experience.

As for software, there are some great apps available that are Mac native. But even if there are some "must have" apps for Windows, a Mac can still do that: using VMWare or Parallels (about $80) and a copy of Windows, you can run just about any Win software you want. The few apps I still have to use (like Mobipocket Creator) run better on my Mac than they did on my HP Vista laptop. Oh, and the Mac native software, with very few exceptions, is generally a lot less expensive than comparable Windows software. The new OS - Snow Leopard - for example, is $29 to upgrade. When was the last time any of us saw a Microsoft upgrade that cheap?

NogDog also mentioned Linux. I would - and am - using Linux on all but one of our non-Mac laptops, only because I can't run Mac OS on them. Linux has its shortcomings, but it also has a lot of huge pros (low/no cost for the OS and many great apps, plus security and stability, among others). I don't think it compares to Mac OS in terms of ease of use, but I much prefer it to wrestling with Windows.

So, for what it's worth...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Related question for the Mac users here:

It's easy to set up a dual-boot Windows/Linux machine on any "PC" platform. Now that MacOS is running on essentially the same platform, can you create a triple-boot Mac/Win/Linux configuration if you were so inclined? (I don't mean running an emulator under MacOS, but actually being able to run whichever OS you want to use at boot time.)


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Related question for the Mac users here:
> 
> It's easy to set up a dual-boot Windows/Linux machine on any "PC" platform. Now that MacOS is running on essentially the same platform, can you create a triple-boot Mac/Win/Linux configuration if you were so inclined? (I don't mean running an emulator under MacOS, but actually being able to run whichever OS you want to use at boot time.)


The short answer - from what I've seen - is yes, but it's not necessarily a simple thing to do. I found this article on the topic (a bit dated, but still)...


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Sorry but I'd rather just run a second cpu and share monitors than run windows on my mac, using bookcamp or parallels just makes my mac vulnerable to all the windows viruses, malware, keyloggers and the like. Nope, not going to happen here.



carlobee, what gaming do you want to do? I'd make sure that your games are mac compatible. I run WoW on mine great, but most of the MMOs are not mac compatible.


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

pidgeon92 and NogDog, yes. i would consider that. I guess it is really just a matter of personal preference. i still have to do some testing though and i think i should still be getting more opinions and thoughts on this one. The only Apple i own are a couple of iPods and an iPhone 3G. i really have no experience on their PCs and notebooks.

kreelanwarrior, you're very much right. i see it's relatively more expensive but with the support and satisfaction you get from it, i see it's worth it. will give this a consideration too.

Thank you so much for your input guys! they helped me in a way.


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

hi there Rasputina

oh i see. are there a lot of games that would run on Windows which are not compatible on Mac?

well, i am not really that into games anyway although i play sometimes.. I just would want a notebook with a performance that could handle games pretty well so i would not have a problem with installing them when i would want too.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> Sorry but I'd rather just run a second cpu and share monitors than run windows on my mac, using bookcamp or parallels just makes my mac vulnerable to all the windows viruses, malware, keyloggers and the like. Nope, not going to happen here.


Not really an option if you wanted to only carry one notebook with you, though. 

Personally, I have not crashed any of my WinXP or WinVista machines in several years, nor have I caught any viruses (at least that I know of  ). But then I only use Internet Explorer for compatibility testing, and I practice "safe surfing."


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I'd just check whatever games you want to play and see if they have a mac version. With World of Warcraft, it's on the same disk as the Windows version. Eve Online you can download the mac version of the game. But most of the other ones like Lord of the Rings online, Age of Conan and Warhammer are not available for mac, yet. Although I think I read Warhammer is working on one. 

For basic games like Sudoku, Tetris, any of those card games like solitaire and poker, well yea you can get mac versions.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Not really an option if you wanted to only carry one notebook with you, though.


Well I was speaking desktop, my laptop is rarely used unless I'm out of town in a hotel. Even then, I use my iphone much more often than it.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I am also looking at a MacBook - just have not gotten around to it, in fact have not decided just exactly which one.  In my other life I had a PC on one desk and a mac on the other, preferred the mac but then had to use it most of the time.  But when I retired could not afford the mac I wanted so went with PC.  Here in Mexico support is minimal at best but did find knowledgeable mac people, PC support - they "say" but do not produce.  Finally found the mini mac and have not looked back.  All that being said, I only use my computer for - kindleboards, e-mail, some card games, simple documents (mostly word), nothing difficult and I like the "virus" protection.

It all depends on what you want, what you can afford, and what is vital to your needs.  Good advise given here though!


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I am a recent mac convert, but one thing I noticed right away..... all of the software that came with my macbook was useful and full versions. I could do everything I needed to do without any additional expense and it all worked well.

I also love my built in webcam 

This page helped me decide to take the leap:
http://www.apple.com/getamac/whymac/

ETA - So far the only software I have found to not be up to par on a mac (versus windows) is personal finance software. there seems to be a big hole there. So far the best I have found is iBank.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

patchymama said:


> ETA - So far the only software I have found to not be up to par on a mac (versus windows) is personal finance software. there seems to be a big hole there. So far the best I have found is iBank.


Very good point - I found the exact same thing. Quicken for Mac sucks compared to the Windows versions. But iBank actually isn't bad at all. Different in a lot of ways from Quicken, but I've found that I've come to really like it...


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

For me (and I'm invoking NogDog's arguments here) it was a rational choice: I needed to run both Windows and OSX, and I happened to already have an XP Pro license, and there's only one class of machine that will do that. Apple were very smart when they went to Intel procs, because they knew they would get people like me who hated having to carry two laptops. For me Boot Camp and Kindle equals 60% less to carry around the world.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

My daughter and I are waiting for Window 7 to buy her new laptop but she is also talking about Mac. It seems many of her friends use Mac. I don't know anything about Mac so if anything happen I don't know if I can fix it. Since all the PC we have are Window I'm afraid if she buy Mac, we won't be able to share the files. Are the files on Window (word, excel. etc) compatible with Mac and vice versa?


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

For the most part, yes.  If you have Office 2008 for Mac, it'll open Word and Excel files from any previous version of Office for Windows.  Not all the features are there, but most of the basic stuff works just fine.


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

Hubby only has PCs and I haven't had any issues with files and stuff.  Actually I just copied my documents folder from my PC to my mac and have had no issues so far.  I use Neooffice (free) for mac and it handles all the microsoft office stuff I have needed it to.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

As far as M$ Office compatibility, another option is to go with whichever platform you want, and install OpenOffice.org to run all your Office apps. It's cross-platform (Java-based), it reads files generated by M$ Office, and it's free. (And it's what I use, even on my Windows PC.) There may be some features in the M$ version not available in the OOo version, but I've yet to run into any in my everyday use of it.

http://www.openoffice.org/


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

So... there won't be a problem. I always wanted to try Mac. I think we'll go Apple store at the Mall and take a look.

It will be for my daughter's collage use. Is there anything we should be careful about? Or we should look for? Or any Macbook will be okay? Any suggestion?

Thanks.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Don't forget accessories when deciding if a particular model fits into your budget. If she will be carrying it to classes, she'll probably want a decently padded case for it. She may also want a spare battery if she expects to need to use it often away from wall outlets. If living in a dorm, a cable/lock might be a good idea so that it's more difficult for it to "walk away." 

One "luxury" I like in a PC is a CD/DVD writer that can also label the discs. ("LightScribe" is one brand name, not sure if there are others.) This helps avoid the unlabeled disc syndrome.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I just use iworks pages for documents. 

One other disc labeler is the handy dandy sharpie


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> One other disc labeler is the handy dandy sharpie


That is what I use too... other things use up too much ink


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

patchymama said:


> That is what I use too... other things use up too much ink


The LightScribe drives don't use any ink; they do require a compatible disk, however. (You flip the disk over and the drive writes the label by inscribing a special surface on that side via the recording head.) The advantages for me are (a) it's always there, whereas I never know where I may have left my pens, and (b) it writes a lot more neatly than I do.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> One other disc labeler is the handy dandy sharpie


Hey, that's the one I use!


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

thank you so much guys. been considering all of your suggestions. they are really helpful!


----------

